# Frame renovation questions



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

I have just bought a used XS Titus Motolite frame to build up as a surprise for my Daughter.  

The paint on the main triangle is good, but the paint in the rear chain and seat stays is worn and chipped in places from normal use.

I was thinking of stripping the paint from these parts and either painting or powder coating them silver.

The other option, is to polish them and coat them in clear lacquer instead.

I would be grateful for any advice regarding how to best strip the old paint and on how to polish the stays if I go for the last option.

Finally, is it possible to get replacement stickers from Titus?
I`ve Emailed them, but no response so far.

Many thanks,
Dr FG :thumbsup:


----------



## Roadsters (Jul 7, 2008)

The Titus Motolite is made of 6061 aluminum. I'd use aircraft stripper by starting with a clean surface, brushing it on with a (throwaway) foam brush, waiting 20 minutes, and scraping it off with a (softer than aluminum) plastic scraper. When you're done, take a damp rag and wipe it down to neutralize any remaining stripper. I'd continue with 400-grit in a D/A sander, or you could do it by hand with medium or fine-grit Scotch-Brite. (Don't use Steel Wool, because as it crumbles it can embed tiny steel particles into the aluminum.) You can use progressively finer abrasives, and then either give it a brushed finish with a sanding sponge or polish it. Once you have a surface finish you're happy with, there's nothing wrong with protecting the bare aluminum with Gibbs Brand or carnuba wax, which I prefer over any clear coat.


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

Hey Roadsters,
many thanks for taking the time and effort to reply to my questions 
I really do appreciate it :thumbsup:

All the best,
Dr FG.


----------



## sausagedog (Aug 26, 2009)

ok i might be dumb but how do u put the wax on the frame, and does it last or not


----------

